# Extra 3 1/4" HD mounting space?



## jago25_98 (Jan 23, 2005)

Plenty of space inside, and the removable 3 1/4 inch caddys from AOpen cases would be ideal. But where can I buy this part only?

Otherwise it'll have to be a £100+ server case for my 8 hard drives.

Then again, maybe I can make my own somehow?


----------

